# Bombed with a COOLER!!!



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

All I have to say is, "Fukk Hollywood -- he's one shady bastage!!!!!"










Thanks for the gift you phuckstick. I see the war never ends....

A note to folks reading this: never mention not having enough storage space on skype with Dave.

I wonder what I should put in this thing.  :chk :r


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

The Professor said:


> I wonder what I should put in this thing.  :chk :r


you can always sleep in it when you get kicked out of bed for having it!!:r:r


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

That is a classic bomb Darrel. WTG Dave!


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

DAMN!!!!!!! Now that is thinking outside the box!!!!!! The real question here is

Will he let you fill it up by yourself???????????


Ron


----------



## BamaDoc77 (Jan 31, 2007)

Holy Schnikees Batman!


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

hollywood said:


> you can always sleep in it when you get kicked out of bed for having it!!:r:r


you're a bastage. she's never gonna believe that someone else bought it for me, either. :fu :r


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Ron1YY said:


> DAMN!!!!!!! Now that is thinking outside the box!!!!!! The real question here is
> 
> Will he let you fill it up by yourself???????????
> 
> Ron


:tpd::r:r excellent!!!:tu


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Old Sailor said:


> :tpd::r:r excellent!!!:tu


yes... excellent???


----------



## rack04 (Jun 24, 2007)

The Professor said:


> you're a bastage. she's never gonna believe that someone else bought it for me, either. :fu :r


Priceless :tu


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

rack04 said:


> Priceless :tu


:tpd: This is why I love this site so much. Everybody is just as crazy as me :tu
Or should I say, most are crazier.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Awesome hit!!
:tu


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

Mark this one as an original classic hit ,Nice Job :tu


----------



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

Nice hit "Mike". Enjoy the cooler, D.

scottie


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

The Professor said:


> you're a bastage. she's never gonna believe that someone else bought it for me, either. :fu :r


That is a classic! Good luck with that!


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

Nice hit Dave... You're Aces. I hope the cooler doesn't blow up in Darrel's face.


----------



## RenoB (Oct 12, 2005)

Now THAT'S an original hit :tu

And you were wondering what you were gonna do with all the Christmas presents you gave yourself :r


----------



## cman78 (May 12, 2007)

The Professor said:


> you're a bastage. she's never gonna believe that someone else bought it for me, either. :fu :r


:r:r:r That will be interesting. 
Prof: "Honey we need to go to the store to pick something up" 
Wife: "What do we need to pick up"
Prof: Um a Um cooler
Wife: What I can't hear you
Prof: A cooler someone bombed me with (thinking damn you hollywood)
Wife: Yeah right Bombed you sure. 
:r:r:r:r


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

You guys really have it in for each other. The REAL question is where do you get an $.88 120QT igloo cooler:tu? I could afford that, and who isn't looking for some more storage these days?

Nice hit Dave, well deserved Darrel.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

RenoB said:


> Now THAT'S an original hit :tu
> 
> And you were wondering what you were gonna do with all the Christmas presents you gave yourself :r


Pot ... meet kettle.  :fu :r:r:r:r:r


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

That bomb is _cooler_ than others I've seen!! :tu


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

great hit on the Doc!


----------



## Tristan (Jul 11, 2006)

LOL! Nice move Dave!


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

The Professor said:


> you're a bastage. she's never gonna believe that someone else bought it for me, either. :fu :r


Te van a dar candela rofl


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

RenoB said:


> And you were wondering what you were gonna do with all the Christmas presents you gave yourself :r


:r:r:r

And now with all that extra room; you know what to get yourself for Chanukah!!


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

Mr.Maduro said:


> That bomb is _cooler_ than others I've seen!! :tu


:r... that is painful to read. Great pun, and an awesome bomb. I wonder who's gonna win this war..................


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

[email protected] , Dave, that's a pretty wicked bomb! :tu Way to smack Tina around...


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Nice one Dave.

Enjoy fillin that bad boy up Doc....:tu


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

hova45 said:


> Te van a dar candela rofl


Oye Jose, Candela es el nombre de mi perrita. :r


----------



## SMcGregor (Dec 4, 2006)

nice hit! It will be even harder to explain to the wife why you need more cigars while you try to fill that bad boy up!


----------



## gocowboys (May 20, 2007)

That is funny. Way to beat the stuffing out of him. Keep it up.


----------

